# A tank based on UK ecology



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (4 Aug 2007)

Has anyone ever had a go at this? Raising a freshwater tank to closely follow local waters?  

Im sure that it would work, although youd have to be careful on what species you put in it, although there are a multitude of small uk river fish that would be quite spectacular.


----------



## bobtail (4 Aug 2007)

No I havent but I know the best place to use for subject matter and it sounds crazy, but Irish canals.
You wouldnt believe how clear they are and have such lush vegetation.


----------



## peter (15 Sep 2007)

its a good idea  and would make an excellant entry for the amano planted layout competition  as it has not been done before maybe it  could be  agroup project
peter bradley


----------



## James Flexton (15 Sep 2007)

i think it would be a great idea. if i didn't already have a ton of tropicals to put in my new tank i would give it a go. i expect lots of people would have no idea of the kinds of fish that thrive in our waters. i only have a very limited knowledge on the subject and would love to know more. 

hi peter, good to have you here.


----------



## andy (15 Sep 2007)

We have some crystal clear streams at the bottom of our garden which have some stunning plant life in...calatriche, water violet, frogbit and a few more.

A harem of sticklebacks would be good in such a tank


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Sep 2007)

Hi guys, i'm on it at the mo. I've been lookin at the fish species that would be suitable for my 60l tank and there are pretty much none. I was gonna have a go with some common and mirror carp short term but don't know of many native plants since it's nothing ive ever looked into and all the lakes round here are man made carp fisheries and pretty much plant free. I've put it on hold since i might have to use the tank as a breeding tank for the discus but if that don't work then a native tank is certainly on the cards.
Lookin forward to your thoughts, could be great.
Dan


----------



## Ed Seeley (16 Sep 2007)

Native fish species that may be suitable would be minnows (maybe, as they like fast water and a bit of space), sticklebacks, bullheads and stone and other loaches.  Small carp in a tank, IME, are too rough on any plant life and it rarely survives the constant attention.

As for plants, like you this is a little harder.  According to 'The Wild Flowers of Britain and Northern Europe' there are three pages of submerged plants found in Britian or throughout the area covered by the book.
They include Ludwigis palustris (which is apparently called Hampshire Purslane though it is rare), Elatine alsinastrum, Utricularia spp., Ceratophyllum demersum, Myriophyllum spicatum, Ranunculus spp. (Water Crowfoots), Potamogeton spp. and Isoetes lacustris and Littorella uniflora that look like interesting possibilities for foreground plants.

I did used to have some Ranunculus sp. (not sure which one as there are many very similar spp.) in my strem and it did ok and flowered regularly.  I think in the end it got out grown by others;  I really ought to try it again as I've changed some of the bits in my stream.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2007)

Yeh, carp may be a bit much it's just that the are here in abundance in my local pond and nothing else except the ocational bleek which are stunning.
My other thought was about how to keep the temperature down, i haven't tested the water in the lake but i'm sure it would be pretty dam cold!?


----------



## bobtail (17 Sep 2007)

I used to keep carp at home and they are the very best vegitarians 
They lived well at room temperature as did my plec. they all got on ok. 
I used  them to study their feeding habits grew them on a bit and released them to the place I caught them. In the tank they would eat peas but I couldnt get a bite with them at all.

My choice would be gudgeon ruffe bleak dace maybe
Goldfish are coming more native to this country too so theyre an option?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (17 Sep 2007)

bobtail said:
			
		

> I used to keep carp at home and they are the very best vegitarians
> They lived well at room temperature as did my plec. they all got on ok.
> I used  them to study their feeding habits grew them on a bit and released them to the place I caught them. In the tank they would eat peas but I couldnt get a bite with them at all.
> 
> ...



lol dont tell dan, hell be at your place with his bivvy


----------



## Dan Crawford (17 Sep 2007)

I'm just about to get on the M6!


----------



## Garuf (14 Nov 2007)

If your still serious about this idea I can send you some moss and liverwort samples that may work submerged, also, dwarf hairgrass can sometimes be found growing wild in its emersed form maybe its worth tracking down?


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Nov 2007)

Thanks for the offer but it's not somthing i can do at the mo, loads going on!
Cheers though.


----------



## Arana (15 Nov 2007)

check out this link for a supplier of UK native aquatic plants...

www.wetlandplants.co.uk/acatalog/Native_Aquatic_Plant_List.html

hope it helps you with this worthy project.


----------



## Dan Crawford (15 Nov 2007)

thats great, cheers.


----------

